# mimi2 reaches 3,000



## Setwale_Charm

Congratulations and thanks for the many interesting questions you give us!


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, Mimi! When I see one of your posts, I always know I'll be challenged and intrigued. Thanks for making me think!


----------



## elroy

Congratulations!  Your diligence and dedication to the English language are evident in every one of your posts. 

Gửi đến bạn những lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất.


----------



## Siberia

Congrats mimi2, always mind boggling questions!!!


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi, mimi2... I admire your longing to learn more English and all your persistance in asking question after question! 3 thousand is a lot, wow... keep it up!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, mimi!
Keep up the good work and you'll  be speaking English like a native.
Emma
x x
​


----------



## Joelline

3,000 Wonderful Questions!​ 


Congratulations, MIMI!​


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations, dear Mimi!

I have watched your English improving steadily.

VERY WELL DONE!

Thank you for sending me your photo!
​LRV​


----------



## mimi2

Hi.
Thank you very much for your congratulations. 
This is the second time I have received your beautiful words but I am as glad as the first time. 
Yes, I love English Only Forum very much. The beginning and the end of my day is only the English Only Forum. I received help from many nice, kind people who I think come out of the legend. I remember every name which becomes so familiar with me: La reine Victoria, Joelline, elroy, Dimcl, Bil, coiffe, JamesM, Old Novice, Robert, nun-tralator, emma42, kitty, setwale, coconutpalm, Daoxunchang and many other names. I call their names with all my love. 
What can I say to you? I only can say: I LOVE YOU VERY MUCH and THANK FOR ALL YOU HAVE HELPED ME.
Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều ( Thank you very much)


----------



## .   1

I am a little late but I am here (I was off answering another question by the postversarian).
Thanks for all of your questions.
The only ones that I do not respond to are those with a definitive answer that I can not tweak or sometimes I just don't know the answer.  You ask hard questions and please keep it up.

Robert


----------



## ireney

Congratulations my friend! I too want to thank you for all your questions and for the logic aparent in them


----------



## mimi2

ireney said:


> Congratulations my friend! I too want to thank you for all your questions and for the logic aparent in them


Oh, Ireney.
I'm sorry but how can I forget you because it is you who has explained every word, every difficult grammar construction to me when I was still very new to the forum. 
I feel your kindness, your dedication in your explanation. I'm grateful  for all these things.
Thank you very much.


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations on 3K!

Thanks for all the great questions in the English Only forum, mimi2.  You have an inquisitive and clever mind.  I always look forward to your posts.  Keep them coming!

- James


----------

